# X-Trail specific Sound System



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I have the standard AM/FM with CD sound system and I would like to possibly upgrade the system.

Has anyone installed an aftermarket sound system? Are there any complications in removing the existing system?

What I am looking for is a system that will accept satellite music and MP3 music.

REAM


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I have an 03 Xtrail. Not sure if the area behind your radio would be the same. I had no problems taking out the double din stock radio and putting in a DVD system. I'm sure you would be able to put in one with satellite reception and MP3 compatibility.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a Pioneer head unit in my X-trail. I picked up a universal wiring harness for a Nissan which I wired to the head unit. It snapped right into the stock harness, and it was good to go.
I did not upgrade the speakers yet. But, even with just the new head unit, the sound quality was greatly improved.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

alpine head unit
alpine type s 6.5 speakers in the back
alpine type r 6.5 component speakers in the front
alpine class D amp 
alpine 4 ch amp for speakers
and 2 12" JL W3v2 in sealed box


soon to be alpine type X 12" in the back


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Okay then, how easy is it to remove the current sound system from the vehicle?

Is there a web page or site that can explain how to do this?

REAM1


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

very easy

id say about a 2 out of 5 difficutly

probally the hardest thing is to unplug the hazard switch

even that is still pretty easy

as for install someone oh here must have a DIY page about it 

talk to aussietrail


----------



## drtdvl (May 29, 2006)

*Panasonic Head Unit Installed*

I removed the factory unit (6 pack CD + cassette) and replaced it with a Panasonic Head Unit (CQ-C7413). I changed it to allow for satellite radio and IPOD playback. Certified Radio in Edmonont installed the deck for me using the Pathfinder fit kit. 

Everything looks fine and the system is flush to the dash. The IPOD cable is routed through the slot immediately below the deck. I originally wanted the IPOD cable to be installed in the centre console but they could not route the cable through (too difficult they said).


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I am now thinking of adding sat radio; however, I would like to keep the factory built unit. I would the receiver to duable between my X- Trail and in my house. How easy is it to install the satellite receiver? Should a professional install it? I see a lot of good deals on e-bay get the receiver package.

The only problem is I would also like to connect a MP3 unit and listen via the radio, which I have already bought a transmitter for my car.

I would appreciateto hear what your recommendations are.

REAM!


----------



## ryanpuge (Jun 23, 2006)

drtdvl said:


> I removed the factory unit (6 pack CD + cassette) and replaced it with a Panasonic Head Unit (CQ-C7413). I changed it to allow for satellite radio and IPOD playback. Certified Radio in Edmonont installed the deck for me using the Pathfinder fit kit.
> 
> Everything looks fine and the system is flush to the dash. The IPOD cable is routed through the slot immediately below the deck. I originally wanted the IPOD cable to be installed in the centre console but they could not route the cable through (too difficult they said).



what kind of dash kit did u use??whats the brand name???i had 1 installed but it doesnt fit good...tnx a lot


----------



## drtdvl (May 29, 2006)

ryanpuge said:


> what kind of dash kit did u use??whats the brand name???i had 1 installed but it doesnt fit good...tnx a lot


All I can give you is the description of my invoice. The company that installed it was Certified Radio (780) 439-3901.

The item description number is 707550 - "95-Up Nissan Into Car" plus a UPK750 "Universal Din Pocket".

Hope this helps.


----------



## ryanpuge (Jun 23, 2006)

tnx drtdvl......


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

*Photo*

Does anyone have a photo they can post of an after-market audio system they've installed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

has anyone put either sirius or XM radeo in their XT????

if so where did u guys put the receiver?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Sirius*

HI,

I have the Kenwood Sirius tuner attached to my Kenwood Head. I have the American Sirius as the Canadian Sirius is lousy! To answer another post if you go to the members gallery of the forum look at my gallery and you will see the Kenwood Head that I have installed.

Stephen



TjC said:


> has anyone put either sirius or XM radeo in their XT????
> 
> if so where did u guys put the receiver?


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Well, I did my homework really well. I have been looking at four products that is for have the either 1 DIN or double DIN product: Alpine, Kenwood, Clairon and Panasonic. 

Yesterday, I was about to purchase the top of line Pioneer AVCiI with the built Nav sat system, but the salesman advised me that this unit has a high tendency to fail after a year. He too then to advise me to take the extra warranty. So, I purchased the Panasonic cq-vd6503 with an XM package based on the information that I read in their flyer. I come home and start reading the manuals only find out that this unit does not support dvd-r and dvd-rw. 

My next choice is probably trying to find the Clarion 675 unit. If worse comes to worse to worse, I may look into the JVC KDAVX2. Although it is a small screen, this is dual zone unit. However, what system I go with some of these systems do not support both types of satellite radio.

As for satellite radio, I am opting for XM. I know go Sirius because it has more stations yada, yada, yada. 

Funny thing about this electronics supplier, they like to put extra words in their flyer but then you check manufacturers .pdf on the products web site and their information seem to be accurate.

Now I would purchase a in dvd, but the decision to choose the built in, double DIN screen over the flip up type unit is my preference. I would like to eventually hook up with a sat nav system down the road.

Regards,

REAM 1


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I forgot to ask one other question, has anyone installed a 1 DIN radio in the covey hole rather than in the double DIN? I was thinking of going that way as well, then I can make a double covey opening to eventually install a mobile navigation unit.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

thats where i put my 7" in dash 

its just as easy to take out that pocket then it is to take out the double din


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

I replaced the factory front and back door Panasonic 40W speakers with MTX 60W speakers and It's improved the sound quality a lot. It's still not the best car stereo I've heard, but it is much improved from the factory unit.

XEdmonton


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Well I installed the JVC KDAVX2 unit in the single DIN location and installed two pockets where the old factory radio used to be. It looks much better down below because it is not as noticeable.

Unfortunately, I am having a few problems with this unit:

1) I am not getting some of the local (even some American) stations as I had in the factory unit;

2) I am getting a lot of static from the AM radio stations;

3) Even some of the local (I mean really local) FM stations tend to fade in and out;

I just accessed the antennae connection and it is fully connected. I even dabbed Nolux to increase the conductivity and still no luck. The male-female antennae are compatible. Would a antennae booster or a noise filter be beneficial? If so, would is the preference.

Secondly, this unit can also play DVD movies as well which has dual zone capabilities. However, I tried to watch a movie on the main screen on the unit, while parked, emergency brake ON and all I got is audio. Yes, I did connect the green and brown dot wire from the radio to the same coloured wire in the vehicle. I check on that connection very shortly.

Regards,

REAM1


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Well the DVD A/V problem has been solved. The green wire with brown dots of the car is actually part of the wiring harness for the airbag deployment system. Moments later, I found the wire to the parking brake limit switch. 

NOTE: Prior to commencing the connection, the negative wire was removed from the battery.

1) Put the parking brake in the ON position and underneath it, there is a 3.5" x 3.5" (9 cm x 9cm) bottom cover.

2) You pry this cover off with your hands but be carefully not to damage it. After removing it, you will see the SRC control box at the driver's side. To the right and just below the SRC unit, you will see a soft, black jacketed sleeve for mechanical protection.

3) Just trace the sleeve towards the left and will lead to the limit switch of the parking brake. Cut the tye wrap; slice the sleeve open carefully with a sharp knife and you see the dark purple wire with a silver stripe.

One problem is that this work can be accomplished by people with smaller fingers. 

Regards,

REAM


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Problem #2 solved thanks to a good technical friend of mine. I now have all the AM/FM stations.

When I stated to him that I had noticed a red and black wire going to the antennae, he advised me that that the red wire could be the 12VDC source for the amplification to the antennae.

I used a jumper cable between the power amplifier cable of the new radio to the red wire of the car accessories, turned the car on, tested for reception and voila, it worked.

Thanks Bravo Lima!

Regards,

REAM1


----------



## johnas (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Ream1,
I just bought a nex Xtrail and want to upgrade the stock radio with something similar to the KDAVX2. Would you mind posting pictures of the console - my wife is convinced if I change the stereo it will ruin the aesthetics - picture evidence of the contrary would be very helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Can you go over the proper way of removing the door cover and replacing the speakers please?

Thanks,
Sanjay


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

xedmonton said:


> I replaced the factory front and back door Panasonic 40W speakers with MTX 60W speakers and It's improved the sound quality a lot. It's still not the best car stereo I've heard, but it is much improved from the factory unit.
> 
> XEdmonton




Are these the MTX speakers from Canuck Tire? Did you have to get slim line speakers?
Let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

cambodian tire only sells low end car audio

if your looking for the mtx speakers future shop would have em

i have alpine type R coax in the back regular sized ones fit no problem
no need for slim line speakers


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

XtrailRookie said:


> Are these the MTX speakers from Canuck Tire? Did you have to get slim line speakers?
> Let me know.
> Thanks.


I bought them (MTX 6.5" Thunder Dome-Axials 6502) at Future Shop. Watch for sales as they go on sale quite often. Future Shop installed them too. They've improved the sound quality, but I should have gotten insulation for the door as well for even better sound quality.


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

*I got them installed too*



xedmonton said:


> I bought them (MTX 6.5" Thunder Dome-Axials 6502) at Future Shop. Watch for sales as they go on sale quite often. Future Shop installed them too. They've improved the sound quality, but I should have gotten insulation for the door as well for even better sound quality.



Does the Dynamat make that much of a difference? The installer was suppose to install it and said oh I don't need it..since the xtrail has a strong brace in the door...so should not rattle....I've had the system for a week now...highs are very clear...but bass is lacking big time...will the dynamat help me out??

I've got an xtrail se with the 6 cd changer and 6 speaker setup....the bass was more in the factory system then my mtx upgrade...$400 

Even my wifes 05 alitma the factory sound system sounds better...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Dynamat - Second Skin Audio Damplifier*

I cannot say if Dynamat will work (It Should) BUT I know three people myself, my Boss/Friend and Marc (Valboo) who all have X-Trails and have used Second Skin Audio Damplifier on their X-Trails! Big difference... while I was the xtreme.. I coated both the inside of the front and the inside of the inside panels on all doors (you can see my picture here in the forum).. it made a huge difference.

Stephen





sanj101ca said:


> Does the Dynamat make that much of a difference? The installer was suppose to install it and said oh I don't need it..since the xtrail has a strong brace in the door...so should not rattle....I've had the system for a week now...highs are very clear...but bass is lacking big time...will the dynamat help me out??
> 
> I've got an xtrail se with the 6 cd changer and 6 speaker setup....the bass was more in the factory system then my mtx upgrade...$400
> 
> Even my wifes 05 alitma the factory sound system sounds better...


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

sanj101ca said:


> Does the Dynamat make that much of a difference? The installer was suppose to install it and said oh I don't need it..since the xtrail has a strong brace in the door...so should not rattle....I've had the system for a week now...highs are very clear...but bass is lacking big time...will the dynamat help me out??
> 
> I've got an xtrail se with the 6 cd changer and 6 speaker setup....the bass was more in the factory system then my mtx upgrade...$400
> 
> Even my wifes 05 alitma the factory sound system sounds better...


I'm not sure why you would have less bass with the upgraded speakers. I found the factory speakers especially lacking in bass and the MTX speakers really added bass. Maybe it's the actual deck that is the difference?

If you're not happy with the new speakers, and you bought them at Future Shop, they have a 30 day money back guarantee. It might be better to return them than to pay $400 for something you are not happy with.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

*Trouble with Factory Sound System*

Hi All,
I haven't been on the site for awhile and thought I would check in. 

I have been having trouble with my sound system and was wondering if anyone else has experienced the same. When I play CDs (6CD indash changer model) I often loose the sound on the drivers side and sometimes on both. When I switch back to radio, tape (mp3player), or satellite radio (through FM band) I don't have the problem anymore. Hence it only happens when playing CDs, has anyone seen this? If so, were you able to correct the problem? I am considering getting a new system and will choose one that will accept my Sirius radio.

Greg


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I would like to know how I could place photos of my sound system.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

REAM1 said:


> I would like to know how I could place photos of my sound system.


REAM1,
If you look at the first few threads in the X-Trail section you will see one which describes how to show pictures on the site.

here is a quick link to it:
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/103294-picture-posting-dummies.html


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi to every one

Hope someone can help me ,i am going to upgrade the front and rear speakers in the next few weeks but i would like to know a make and model number of speakers that will fit straight in both front and rear without having to modify anything as i know there are diameter and depth limitations especially with the front speakers and also the items have to be avaliable in the U.K 
The new head unit is a Kenwood KDC-W808 mask unit with i-pod interface adapter.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

6.5 inche speakers will fit
any brand will work


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi All,

I've just upgraded all my speakers to MTX Thunder Dome-Axial TDX6502 6 1/2" Speakers

They are so much cleaner...but I have to crank my stereo very loud almost max to enjoy them...I'm considering installing a 4 channel amp to provide more power to the speakers...has anyone else done the same? Where do you recommend to install the amp?

Also does the factory deck (6 cd changer model) have low level outputs? IF not could explain how you did the install?

Thanks
Sanj


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

its because the stock speakers put out bass as well
where as an aftermarket speaker would put out more mid to highs

adding a 10" sub or even an 8" under the seat will finish your sound system nicely


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

so are you saying adding the amp will not increase the bass? I'm not looking for earth shattering bass...just more low end...right now my system does not put out that thump....have you installed a sub under your seat?...I would love to hear how that was setup...do you have clearance to move the seats back and forth??

Thanks,
Sanj


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

with the aftermarket speakers they are known to put out vocals
mids and highs

with the sub, the sub would be the only thing puttin out bass not your speakers.

pioneer makes a shallow sub
a 10" only takes .5 of a cubic foot
witch is prolly the size of the box it comes in.
the subs take up to 350WRMS
hits nice and hard 
and they only run about 200 cdn


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

Where do you have your sub/amp installed?


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

the amp is under my drivers seat
the sub box is in the trunk i have 2 12"


----------



## Irish X-Trailer (Oct 13, 2006)

*Steering wheel controls*

Hi - I have got installed a new Head unit in my X-Trail (Alpine CDE - 9850Ri) which works perfectly. I am planning on replacing the factory speakers, and by reading this thread it should be relatively simple.

The problem I'm having though is that after installing the new head unit I have lost the ability to control its functions from the steering wheel command.
What can I do to restore that functionality?

tks, I Xtrailer


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

go to your nearest car audio dealer

theres a little modual u can buy for under 50 cdn dollars that will wire into your steeri8ng wheel and connect to the headunit

i dont remember what it was called tho im sure if u go to your local dealer they should know what i am talkin about


----------



## Irish X-Trailer (Oct 13, 2006)

TjC said:


> go to your nearest car audio dealer
> 
> theres a little modual u can buy for under 50 cdn dollars that will wire into your steeri8ng wheel and connect to the headunit
> 
> i dont remember what it was called tho im sure if u go to your local dealer they should know what i am talkin about


Thanks TjC. 

I have found a reference to this module on the web. It's called the SWI-ALP Alpine Steering Wheel Interface, manufactured by PAC, retails at about 50 dollars - is that the box you had in mind?
IX-T


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I think this is what you have in mind:

see this link to an older thread where we talked about this:

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/114664-x-trail-stereo-off-road.html


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

thats the one


----------



## Irish X-Trailer (Oct 13, 2006)

TjC said:


> thats the one


Thanks TjC and ValBoo, I have bought the hard wired version from PAC 'cause my new head unit does not have remote infrared.

I have also bought 2 pairs of Alpine 6 1/2" Alpine speakers, R series and want to install them - Quick question:

- Could you tell me how I detach the existing factory speakers?
- Do I need any pin adaptors or any other adaptor to fit the new Alpine speakers?

tks, I Xt


----------



## aero (Sep 16, 2006)

sanj101ca said:


> Does the Dynamat make that much of a difference? The installer was suppose to install it and said oh I don't need it..since the xtrail has a strong brace in the door...so should not rattle....I've had the system for a week now...highs are very clear...but bass is lacking big time...will the dynamat help me out??
> 
> I've got an xtrail se with the 6 cd changer and 6 speaker setup....the bass was more in the factory system then my mtx upgrade...$400
> 
> Even my wifes 05 alitma the factory sound system sounds better...



I installed 2layers of Automat 3mm (same as Dynamat) on the floor.... 2 layers on every single side-doors and 3 layers for the back door. The Accoustic is getting better and the Bass from subwoofer seems tighter and louder... it's not only to prevent rattling but also help the noice from outside get into your car.... it feels like seating in a Mercedes (u know what i mean rite?)   


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2279577


----------



## aero (Sep 16, 2006)

longleaf said:


> Hi to every one
> 
> Hope someone can help me ,i am going to upgrade the front and rear speakers in the next few weeks but i would like to know a make and model number of speakers that will fit straight in both front and rear without having to modify anything as i know there are diameter and depth limitations especially with the front speakers and also the items have to be avaliable in the U.K
> The new head unit is a Kenwood KDC-W808 mask unit with i-pod interface adapter.



Bro, this is just my opion (10 years experience playing with car soundsytem)....

Don't waste your money on the REAR SPEAKER if u just listen to music (unless u play DVD then it's ok to install rear speaker)..... 

Get a good pair of front speaker, preferably the 2way sytem (mid range and tweeter)....


This is the reason why u don't need rear speaker for listening music:
Imagine Live concert. All the speakers are at the front (infront of us). All the noice should come from front to rear.... If u put rear speaker, the "singer" will sing at your back (which is not correct. Agree?). The "Singer/sound/Vocal" should be from infront of us....


To test it (if u dun believe me), just take off your rear speaker from your X-trail... it will sound CORRECT....


Remember.... "Sound-correct not always Sound-Nice "


----------



## aero (Sep 16, 2006)

TjC said:


> with the aftermarket speakers they are known to put out vocals
> mids and highs
> 
> with the sub, the sub would be the only thing puttin out bass not your speakers.
> ...




Jordan got good speakers that can produce Bass... sweet speakers expecially their JXR6HD series. If u put it on 1.5L box, it will go as low as 55HZ. Amazing speaker. Have tried this on my car (best value i think, my other US$900 speakers not as sweet as this)

JX92S also fantastic

http://www.decibelhifi.com.au/category24_1.htm


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

Album: my system


my system

not the greatest at the moment
couple pics of my HIDs as well


----------



## johnas (Jul 18, 2006)

I have zero technical ability and have never installed a car stereo, but reading about and seeing everyone's installs here has inspired me to give it a shot (also the fact that no installer in Ottawa seems to have the proper parts). 

After searching and reading the various threads in the forum, I am not sure what parts I need.... 

I plan to remove the double din factory stereo and replace it with a single din Clarion.
I plan to use this universal Nissan mount:
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-4BRoJHb076U/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=112200&I=003NDK717

I guess I need a wiring kit, I am thinking the Metra 70-7550 95 Nissan Vehicle Harness:
METRA - 70-7550 - 95 Nissan Vehicle Harness - AudioOutfitter

Are there any other parts I need to successfully do the install? 
Do I need an adapter to plug in the am/fm antenna?

Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## crisstyle21 (Sep 16, 2005)

cool.....


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

johnas said:


> I have zero technical ability and have never installed a car stereo, but reading about and seeing everyone's installs here has inspired me to give it a shot (also the fact that no installer in Ottawa seems to have the proper parts).
> 
> After searching and reading the various threads in the forum, I am not sure what parts I need....
> 
> ...



nissan universal adapter will work well
the harness i used one for a 350z
same plug i believe all nissans have the same stereo harnesses
and no u do not need an adapter for am/fm the antenna plug will go right into the calrion deck u have


----------



## johnas (Jul 18, 2006)

TjC said:


> .... and no u do not need an adapter for am/fm the antenna plug will go right into the calrion deck u have


TjC, thank you for the reply. I found the parts locally and can't wait to get the new head unit in.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

if u have any question feel free to ask


----------



## bonny-vee (May 1, 2007)

I guess one of the few things I'm not satisfied with my new X-Trail is the sound of the stereo...particularily the bottom end. Not looking for window rattling thumping sub bass, just a good clean solid bottom....not the tinny,boomy sound I'm getting now. Want to upgrade just the speakers for now....the factory 6.5's just don't cut it. Was checking them out the other day.....tried to pry off one of the speaker grills and almost ended up breaking it. From what I could see, it looks like you have to completely remove the door panels to get at the speakers. Is this right? I though it would be a simple matter of just removing the grills and unscrewing the speakers. Anybody upgraded their speakers themselves? If so, any speaker recommendations (looking at Infinity or JBL) and how easy is it to get the door panels off (and back on) to get at the speakers. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Altimadrvr (Sep 17, 2007)

I've upgraded our 2006 X-Trail. JVC Hi-def head unit, Polk DB6500 component speakers in every door. Aux in interface kit to cable up the Ipod and non-iPod players. Sony 4-channel amp driving the doors. Head unit amp turned off. I'm in Canada across from Detroit and can tune in a lot of HD FM broadcasts. No subwoofer, need the floorspace for work. The amp is under the drivers seat. 8 gauge DC cable to the battery (was fun fishing the firewall)(double panel steel in the corner).


----------



## eepster (Nov 12, 2007)

Altimadrvr said:


> I've upgraded our 2006 X-Trail. JVC Hi-def head unit, Polk DB6500 component speakers in every door. Aux in interface kit to cable up the Ipod and non-iPod players. Sony 4-channel amp driving the doors. Head unit amp turned off. I'm in Canada across from Detroit and can tune in a lot of HD FM broadcasts. No subwoofer, need the floorspace for work. The amp is under the drivers seat. 8 gauge DC cable to the battery (was fun fishing the firewall)(double panel steel in the corner).


I have installed my new stereo. No problem there, exept that the steeringwheel control don't work with it. But I want to install a amplifier and I can't find a way for the DC-cable from the battery to the inside. Exactly where did you take the cable through the firewall?


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

look for any rubber plug in the firewall and make a X in the middle of the plug so that u can poke the power cable through there should be a few plugs near the drivers side close to the steering rack


----------



## eepster (Nov 12, 2007)

TjC said:


> look for any rubber plug in the firewall and make a X in the middle of the plug so that u can poke the power cable through there should be a few plugs near the drivers side close to the steering rack


Hmm... Then I will have to look closer when I get home tonight. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tiesto80 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello guys, another proud xtrail owner here.... with a question for you... Would the change of the cd radio/head unit affect my sat nav sound? ie would it mess up the factory fitted sat nav?

cheers


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi there
I fitted a kenwood head unit to my 04 sve and the sat nav still works fine in respect to the audio side of things


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

tiesto80 said:


> Hello guys, another proud xtrail owner here.... with a question for you... Would the change of the cd radio/head unit affect my sat nav sound? ie would it mess up the factory fitted sat nav?
> 
> cheers


The sat-nav has a sound output and a 'mute' output that routes to ground. It's connected to a switching unit that diverts the front right speaker to the sat-nav sound output. When the sat-nav grounds the relay you hear a 'click' just before the voice.

In theory, you could run the relay control to a 'mute' input on a new head unit. Some head units these days allow you to control the amount of -dB to apply to the program output when a mute signal is received, which is nice. You would have to provide another 4Ohm speaker on the voice output though. You could even process and amplifly the signal!



Changing your head unit will not disturb the relay. If you want to play with it though, it's under the plastic panel below the steering column and to the left (applies to RHD vehicles).


----------



## tiesto80 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for replying guys.... decided to go ahead with the JVC KD-AVX33 most probably. 
Whats giving me a headache though is the steering/stalk control & radio interface. 

Car audio direct claims that stalk control for : " Nissan X Trail 2003(03) onwards - not suitable for vehicles With Sat Nav"..... 

Car Audio Direct - The UK's leading car audio and stereo resource. ICT 29-644 steering/stalk control adaptor - InCarTec ICT-29644

IS THAT RIGHT ??? would it be possible (for those with sat nav) to let me know which stalk control interface you used..?? 
Any help is much appreciated !


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

tiesto80 said:


> would it be possible (for those with sat nav) to let me know which stalk control interface you used..??


I used a SWI-X as my Nakamichi has no steering remote capability, but the SWI-X uses infra-red to mimic the remote.

The only reason I can see for this unit not to be compatible would be it having different connectors from the 1-din unit that Nissan installs in the Sat-Nav equipped cars. The actual steering wheel control pod must be the same, with the same resistor values etc.

If you're not afraid of cutting some wires I would give it a try, although I would also look at this:

PAC SWI-JACK Alpine/Clarion/JVC/Kenwood Steering Wheel Controls Interface

If you're in the south-east and near enough I'll help you with fitting if you want.


----------



## jambie (Nov 17, 2007)

*X-Trail Sport 02 - remove factory head unit?*

Hey guys,

I've had my X-Trail for about a month now, it has a single din tape deck head unit (and cubbie below) and a 6 cd changer below the air con panel, the cd changer didn't work when i got it... brilliant, and occasionally when driving i would loose radio signal, and i am in croydon, nowhere near out of range of london staions, this seemed to be getting worse, until now when i can't get any signal...

I had planned on changing the head unit on it anyway as the cd changer seemed to be broken, but now im without audio altogether! I bought a Sony DAB head unit CDX-DAB6650, and am now struggling to work out how to get the existing unit out. I have fitted a new stereos in loads of cars, but can't for the life of me work out how to get the facia off, which i think needs to be done to get the stereo out. I even bought a workshop manual from ebay, and although it had the right year on it, the console doesn't look a bit like mine! 

Ummm... help?

My console has a double din slot, with can coolers either side. And I had also assumed that once I removed the Nissan head unit, i would just be able to fit the new h/u in the slot, will i need a wiring loom?

Sulphur Man, i'm in croydon if that offer is open to anyone, lol! 

Thanks 

J


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

jambie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've had my X-Trail for about a month now, it has a single din tape deck head unit (and cubbie below) and a 6 cd changer below the air con panel, the cd changer didn't work when i got it... brilliant, and occasionally when driving i would loose radio signal, and i am in croydon, nowhere near out of range of london staions, this seemed to be getting worse, until now when i can't get any signal...
> 
> ...


As it happens I'm only in Coulsdon.

_And_ I've got the manual for your year.

Yes you will need a loom to convert your Nissan plug to ISO ends if that's what your new head unit needs. 

This one should do it.

I'd be glad to help. Send me a PM.


----------



## tiesto80 (Nov 13, 2007)

JAMBIE send a PM with you email so i can send you an attachment on how to install a radio. Its a pdf file with pictures showing how to remove the Facia. VERY USEFUL. Its been created by Australian Nissan X-TRAIL Forum and Store

p.s - i couldnt bother reading how to upload pictures in here.... will do it another time


----------

